# Retirement Visa and International Travel



## dollarability (Aug 22, 2010)

I seem to recall reading something about the Thai retirement visa being void if one travels outside Thailand. Is this correct? Once one has obtained the visa, can one move about freely in terms of international travel or is there a residence requirement and, if so, what are the requirements? For example, could one obtain the retirement visa and spend half the year travelling outside the country, and then return without difficulty? Thanks.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*visa*



dollarability said:


> I seem to recall reading something about the Thai retirement visa being void if one travels outside Thailand. Is this correct? Once one has obtained the visa, can one move about freely in terms of international travel or is there a residence requirement and, if so, what are the requirements? For example, could one obtain the retirement visa and spend half the year travelling outside the country, and then return without difficulty? Thanks.


 The visa situation can be quite confusing in Thailand to say the least , first you need to meet the rules for your particular situation and how you intend to retire , as to international travel , there are also rules on leaving the country that have to be met , be very carefull on this one because if you get it wrong your visa can be revoked .

The best advise I can give is to take a finger walk through thaivisa where many experts on the subject abound , you will need all of the help you can get .


----------



## dollarability (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes, I am finger walking a lot lately and getting the picture now. The legal firm does seem to be good and Ill probably use them. They gave me a lot of information and its only $715.






oddball said:


> The visa situation can be quite confusing in Thailand to say the least , first you need to meet the rules for your particular situation and how you intend to retire , as to international travel , there are also rules on leaving the country that have to be met , be very carefull on this one because if you get it wrong your visa can be revoked .
> 
> The best advise I can give is to take a finger walk through thaivisa where many experts on the subject abound , you will need all of the help you can get .


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

With your "retirement" visa you ALSO need to take a re-entry (at 1000 baht or a multi-entry at 3900 baht).
Having such a stamp will let you entering Thailand without any problem as long as it is within the expiry date of the visum/extension.
Coming back without a re-entry or multiple entry stamp will void your visa and you can start from zero.


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

Oneman said:


> Cer brings up an essential point.
> 
> Above, I wrote "departure permit", but that's only needed for residents.
> My mistake.
> ...


If you qualify,the "retirement" visa or its extensions are the most easy things to do.
Waste of money to use any visa service.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*rETIREMENT*



Cer said:


> If you qualify,the "retirement" visa or its extensions are the most easy things to do.
> Waste of money to use any visa service.


 Please note the word IF , there are various ways of staying in Thailand when you are retired , that is why I said look into THE VARIABLES because they depend on your monetary situation , this also applies when leaving the country , IF you do not do as required your visa can be revoked . I am not an expert as some PRESUME to be , talking of thier own situation , this may or MAY NOT apply to you , check with the powers that be for what fills your bill , I have known several men run into difficulties listening to "This is the way to do it ".

Sometimes these expert visa services get it wrong also , all they want is your hard earned cash , if it goes wrong you will of course get "Sorry ", not worth a shi_t when YOU run into a problem .


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

oddball said:


> Please note the word IF , there are various ways of staying in Thailand when you are retired , that is why I said look into THE VARIABLES because they depend on your monetary situation , this also applies when leaving the country , IF you do not do as required your visa can be revoked . I am not an expert as some PRESUME to be , talking of thier own situation , this may or MAY NOT apply to you , check with the powers that be for what fills your bill , I have known several men run into difficulties listening to "This is the way to do it ".
> 
> Sometimes these expert visa services get it wrong also , all they want is your hard earned cash , if it goes wrong you will of course get "Sorry ", not worth a shi_t when YOU run into a problem .


The OP is writing about *a "retirement" visa *and what he/she can do or can't do concerning travaling.
Of course there are other ways of staying in Thailand but that was not the question.
As said,a retirement visa is simple.Above 50 years of age and having money enough


----------



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

*retirement visa and international travel*



dollarability said:


> I seem to recall reading something about the Thai retirement visa being void if one travels outside Thailand. Is this correct? Once one has obtained the visa, can one move about freely in terms of international travel or is there a residence requirement and, if so, what are the requirements? For example, could one obtain the retirement visa and spend half the year travelling outside the country, and then return without difficulty? Thanks.


Just get a reentry permit every year when you report with bank account information. I don't remember how much it costs. I have a Thai woman who does all this for me, she goes every three months and I only go once a year.


----------



## hadrian (Nov 10, 2010)

*retirement visa and international travel*



dollarability said:


> I seem to recall reading something about the Thai retirement visa being void if one travels outside Thailand. Is this correct? Once one has obtained the visa, can one move about freely in terms of international travel or is there a residence requirement and, if so, what are the requirements? For example, could one obtain the retirement visa and spend half the year travelling outside the country, and then return without difficulty? Thanks.


Just get a reentry permit every year when you report with bank account information at the Thai Immigration office. I don't remember how much it costs. I have a Thai woman who does all this for me, she goes every three months and I only go once a year.


----------

